# Greatest KG Memories



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Well, if this is the end... I want to reminise on the days that were... 

I just wanted to know what everyone favorite KG memories were... 

Mine is easy...

Game 7 vs the Kings. KG's Bday... Drops the triple double, hits the game winning shot, and jumps on the table to celebrate... Easily the best moment in wolves history, let alone KG's...


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

sheefo13 said:


> Well, if this is the end... I want to reminise on the days that were...
> 
> I just wanted to know what everyone favorite KG memories were...
> 
> ...


its too easy and you got it in one, that was the biggest night in wolves history and it was all because of garnett... the passion he brought to every game was extraordinary, let alone that night i was in awe.

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7OXY8RiOHOA"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7OXY8RiOHOA" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Man, if my roommate was not in the room, I probably would've teared up... came close... Wow. I remember almost all of those highlights...


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

sheefo13 said:


> Man, if my roommate was not in the room, I probably would've teared up... came close... Wow. I remember almost all of those highlights...


yeah i sat there watching it with a sad blank look on my face... the timberwolves ARE garnett, he was it... for as long as ive followed the game (well knowledgebly anyway)


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2007/writers/steve_aschburner/07/30/garnett.minnesota/index.html



> With his defunct-then-revived Timberwolves 2.0 trade of superstar forward Kevin Garnett to the Boston Celtics -- at least from what's being reported thus far -- Kevin McHale has solidified his status as a basketball hero.
> 
> In Boston.
> 
> ...


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

im lost of words.
i knew it was coming but now when it's official...it's like..i'm crying man..

dude..it's so sad it had to come to him leaving...what a player for the decades...
like Avalnche, i was first a fan of KG and by that became a wolves fan...i'm not going to switch camps now but KG will always have a special place in my heart and i don't think it will ever ever change. i love and admire the person.

i hope he gets the ring, good luck celtics.


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

he better still have his jersey retired in 'sota with or without a ring.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

http://www.realgm.com/boards/viewtopic.php?t=698264
everyone should read that, not just minnesota fans


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Kidd's Nets said:


> he better still have his jersey retired in 'sota with or without a ring.


should be there now.... the only franchise player in a teams history


and it will be


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

No hard feelings at you although I'm having some beefs at McHale. Good luck, KG, I know you'll always cherished Minnesota as your home. It is your home and it still will, you just don't play here anymore. Win a championship in Boston and finally getting yourself a ring with Ray and Paul. Best of luck in the rest of your career, kid.


----------



## hollywood476 (Aug 20, 2005)

I can't wait for the return of Kevin Garnett at the target center, mark my words it'll be a magical night, i'm getting front row tickets or maybe COURT SIDE!!!


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

hollywood476 said:


> I can't wait for the return of Kevin Garnett at the target center, mark my words it'll be a magical night, i'm getting front row tickets or maybe COURT SIDE!!!


exact words that I said lol... I am thinking millions of people will think the same... I will settle for 50-75 dollar tickets... I am going to that game though... For sure a sell out... Wierd though that a guy who has been playing for 12 seasons in one arena is traded and they can't sell them out, once he is gone and comes back is it time to finally appreciate what he did for our organization.


----------



## 15VC (May 16, 2007)

it must suck seeing KG go but you got a bunch of young players and a good future. KG should definitly have his jersey retired in minneota


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Definitely the moments after the Kings win. I think it's a shame that this moment will be forgotten largely to the NBA annals because we didn't win the championship that year. If we had won, and I think we should have, then I think it would be a moment that goes into all the highlight reels like MJ hitting the shot against the Cavs, etc. It was that great of a moment when he jumped on the scorers table and the place was going NUTS.

And yeah, I remember many of the moments from that video as well (strangely I remember the older ones a bit better), and it's very sad to realize that it's all over. I don't know if we'll ever have a player like that again. Not just the raw greatness, but the passion. I know a lot of people will always compare Kevin to Duncan and rightfully so, but I'll always be glad that we had Kevin (no offense to Tim) because even though we stunk most of the time, his passion made it worthwhile. If we had to put up with stinking AND Duncan's stoicism, I don't think I could have stomached all these years.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

15VC said:


> it must suck seeing KG go but you got a bunch of young players and a good future. KG should definitly have his jersey retired in minneota


Oh, no doubt. See below here and u see his stats with Wolves, there's no way he won't have his Wolves #21 jersey retired. He won his MVP campaign back in '04 with the Wolves and nearly made it into the Finals.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

sheefo13 said:


> exact words that I said lol... I am thinking millions of people will think the same... I will settle for 50-75 dollar tickets... I am going to that game though... For sure a sell out... Wierd though that a guy who has been playing for 12 seasons in one arena is traded and they can't sell them out, once he is gone and comes back is it time to finally appreciate what he did for our organization.


i dont usually wander off on other teams boards, but its great to see how much people truly loved KG, i am not even a TWolves fan, but i have always been a KG fan, and i am also glad to see him play with a chance to win the title he deserves so much....


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

press conference
http://www.nba.com/garnett_presser_transcript_070731.html


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

The greatest memories of KG was when I was watching KG play. Remember the ol days he used to shoot so flat, no arch at all. He has worked days and nights to improve his shootings. He has clearly become one of the best big men mid-range shooters in the league. He worked hard to be successful as an individual.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Juxtaposed said:


> The greatest memories of KG was when I was watching KG play. Remember the ol days he used to shoot so flat, no arch at all. He has worked days and nights to improve his shootings. He has clearly become one of the best big men mid-range shooters in the league. He worked hard to be successful as an individual.


i agree, watching every game was enjoyable simply because of what he put into it, the passion he'd play with was one of a kind in this league and the fans will miss it.

i cant wait to see the emotion he puts into playoff games now though, imagine seeing him in the finals? i wouldnt wanna be the guy trying to stop him


----------



## The lone wolf (Jul 23, 2003)

http://www.startribune.com/blogs/comments/?p=23

by the way - i was the one who made the comments at August 1st, 2007 at 3:38 pm, August 1st, 2007 at 2:41 pm and August 1st, 2007 at 2:36 pm 

my proper comment - 

" I never watched basketball prior to 2002. That year during the playoffs, i was flipping thru channels and saw the Wolves vs Mavs. There i saw KG taking turns defending whoever got hot - from dirk to finley and finally to nash. I felt sorry for him as well as awe-struck at the fact that he was willing to do just about anything for his team. Ever since I have been a fan of him and slowly by association, a fan of the wolves. He personified the timberwolves logo.
In fact he almost resembled the logo with the fierceness
Now he’s gone. I’m not from minny but i’m still pained that he’s gone."


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

Damn this getting me emotional!!!


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

sheefo13 said:


> exact words that I said lol... I am thinking millions of people will think the same... I will settle for 50-75 dollar tickets... I am going to that game though... For sure a sell out... Wierd though that a guy who has been playing for 12 seasons in one arena is traded and they can't sell them out, once he is gone and comes back is it time to finally appreciate what he did for our organization.


I just hope I can get tickets for that game. I'm sure they'll sell out pretty soon after they go on sale.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

KG just had it in for the Kings, remember the 03-04 comeback where he drained the threes... then 04-05 while they still were achieving and clutch (13-6), another comeback against the Kings...

I remember Hassell lobbing it up and Garnett somehow trhowing it down from far too high.

That game 7 was poetry. I agree, it gets lost or sounds homer-ish when brought up by us, but wow. The crossover, the block of Miller, the shots. Think about it, anything was possible... never in foul trouble, legendary passer for a big man... arrgh.

The Phoenix game(s) last year, wasn't the blocked shot at the buzzer last year as well.


----------

